# 3018 CNC Router MX3; Universal Gcode Platform giving error message when connecting to ports



## music_engineer (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi all,

This is my second post after my introductory post on the New Member Introductions section.

I installed *Universal Gcode Platform* on both my Windows PC and Macbook but can only get the *3018 Pro* connected using the Macbook.

I found an example .gcode test file to run -- when I click the play button on the application is when I get the error pop-up.

Anyone else on this forum experience similar issues before?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hopefully one of guru’s will see this and lend a hand.


----------



## music_engineer (Oct 8, 2021)

old55 said:


> Hopefully one of guru’s will see this and lend a hand.


Got your reply, thanks!


----------



## music_engineer (Oct 8, 2021)

I've installed:


Universal Gcode Platform
FTDIchip USB driver
grbl firmware
Java

Was able to connect to a port but the Controller State (DRO) says it is still disconnected.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

That was on the Mac? It sounds like a USB problem - try a difference (and known good) cable.

If you have a Windows 10 machine, you could try ioSender. It is pretty robust and might give you more info.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Download and use Open Builds, UGS is horribly glitchy. I never use it. Open Builds is very simple, connect your port, set material, open code, and hit run. Simple as that, no jumping through hoops, or trying to figure out all the UGS error codes. You will not have all those annoying errors any more.


----------

